

Regulators Will Excuse Venture Firms From Rules, Patricof Says - ksvs
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=ax0nkbJLGf08

======
borism
Bernanke said it very well at last weeks' House Fin'l Svc's Cmt'e hearing - it
shouldn't matter how company is structured or what industry it is considered
to be a part of, it matters how big and interconnected firm is.

What if some VC/PE company becomes "too big to fail"?

Who would have have thought that GE and GM will become financial services
companies at some point?

~~~
anamax
Hmm. How about we shut down organizations that are "too big to fail"?

After all, regulators world-wide have pretty much demonstrated that they're
incapable of stopping such failures. The regulated companies had worse
failures and were more likely to fail.

Of course, we should start with govt agencies and affiliates (I'm looking at
you Fed) s that are too big to fail....

~~~
borism
I kind of agree... but how would you do it in a controlled way is absolutely
incomprehensible question...

